

Financial Trading At The Speed Of Light - alexwg
http://spectrum.ieee.org/computing/it/financial-trading-at-the-speed-of-light

======
jrockway
But not at the speed of neutrinos in Europe? What's next, Ethernet cables that
are longer than six inches?

~~~
anonymoushn
Some market participants are already able to execute trades at FTL speeds.

<http://www.nanex.net/Research/fantaseconds/fantaseconds.html>

I'd like to use their hardware so that my parallel code can receive messages
before they are sent.

~~~
veyron
I seriously question the quality of nanex infrastructure in general ... they
may have had a clock shift (if they left NTP running)

------
mvkel
They mentioned a lot of colos, but you can actually lease space in the NYSE
building itself. You don't get much faster than parking your server next to
the one logging the transactions!

~~~
georgieporgie
From the article:

 _One reason the high-frequency traders can beat others to the punch is that
they often locate their computers in data centers run by the exchanges. The
New York Stock Exchange, for example, moved its computer infrastructure last
year to a facility it built in Mahwah, N.J., where it also leases space to
trading firms. It can command premium prices for that space because close
physical proximity means fast access to the exchange's raw trading data. Most
other market participants don't see that data until milliseconds later, after
it's been consolidated and combined with information from other exchanges._

~~~
wglb
This underscores the weakness of TFA. "often locate their computers" really
should read "always locate their computers" in data centers run by the
exchanges. Any high frequency trader that does not is, well, decidedly second
tier or worse.

